# this is ridiculous



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 21, 2014)

i found this picture and thougnt id share....seems like a little much but i think its like what heaven might look like....................


----------



## jd56 (Sep 21, 2014)

*No workbench*

Love the organization but there is no workbench width. I need a nice wide bench.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2014)

How the hell do you ever find anything in that mess? That is way too OCD for me! V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks like Bri's workshop.


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 21, 2014)

that's the guys collection he doesn't use the tools just looks at them


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 21, 2014)

JAF/CO said:


> that's the guys collection he doesn't use the tools just looks at them



Nobody's shop looks like that hahaha...


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 21, 2014)

Sadly, you never saw the rest of the house............................He only lives in that shop.........................


----------



## Boris (Sep 21, 2014)

It appears that the spacing is off between the three stacks of red parts boxes on the shelf in the lower left section under the bench.


----------



## chitown (Sep 21, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> It appears that the spacing is off between the three stacks of red parts boxes on the shelf in the lower left section under the bench.




It's easy to spot such a flaw when you have down lighting under your bench!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2014)

JAF/CO said:


> that's the guys collection he doesn't use the tools just looks at them





That very well could be true. I did a remodel on a doctors house and he had 10 times the tools I have. They were all set up neatly in his garage and he said maybe one Sunday a month he gets time to go play in the garage.


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> That very well could be true. I did a remodel on a doctors house and he had 10 times the tools I have. They were all set up neatly in his garage and he said maybe one Sunday a month he gets time to go play in the garage.




The rest of his Sunday's are probably spent on his boat.


----------



## Boris (Sep 22, 2014)

chitown said:


> It's easy to spot such a flaw when you have down lighting under your bench!




Yes, I suppose it is plain as day after all.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 22, 2014)

You'd walk for MILES with that setup.

That's why I keep my tools in a nice little pile on my work bench. Just brush the sledge off of the monster crescent wrench to find the vice grips or the duct tape!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 22, 2014)

*The color set is overstimulating....*

I wouldnt know if i should be calm or angry when working on a bench/shop setup with these colors.....i like one color or bare wood....


----------



## Boris (Sep 22, 2014)

I'd like to sneak in there and litter all those empty bins with *HARDWARE*! HA HA HA HA


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I'd like to sneak in there and litter all those empty bins with *HARDWARE*! HA HA HA HA




go dump your stupid egg cartons there.


----------



## Boris (Sep 23, 2014)

vincev said:


> go dump your stupid egg cartons there.




Brian uses egg cartons (primitive) for his small parts. A method to which I would not stoop. I prefer to use the more acristocratic ice cube tray approach for mine! Idiot.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?36977-Cheap-storage-solutons&highlight=cube


----------



## vincev (Sep 23, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Brian uses egg cartons (primitive) for his small parts. A method to which I would not stoop. I prefer to use the more acristocratic ice cube tray approach for mine! Idiot.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?36977-Cheap-storage-solutons&highlight=cube


----------



## Gearhead (Oct 21, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> i found this picture and thougnt id share....seems like a little much but i think its like what heaven might look like....................



That IS bicycle heaven!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2014)

Reality show......


----------



## bikiba (Oct 21, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Reality show......




mine looks worse and half the size 

are those model a hubs?!?!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2014)

at the time... 2 ND a's, an Atherton and a Corbin.... all 4 gone now.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 21, 2014)

Which one of you sneaky B's snuck into my shop?


----------



## eeapo (Jan 5, 2015)

I doubt any bikes get repaired in that shop!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bike (Jan 5, 2015)

*Really*



squeedals said:


> Which one of you sneaky B's snuck into my shop?




I have seen his shop and it was neat- and then neater- I was delivering a bike and ended up bringing 4 home- doh! my shop is huge and I cannot find anything looks like a bomb hit it... ugh-back out to packing I am way behind on...


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 26, 2015)

There is No Bicycle ??


----------



## Boris (Jan 27, 2015)

tanksalot said:


> There is No Bicycle ??




Very likely this is a sales display. There's practically no hardware present in any of the bins.


----------



## vincev (Jan 27, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Very likely this is a sales display. There's practically no hardware present in any of the bins.




Your powers of observation never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Boris (Feb 5, 2015)

vincev said:


> Your powers of observation never cease to amaze me.




Put your pants back on.


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Put your pants back on.




Are you getting excited?


----------



## Boris (Feb 5, 2015)

vincev said:


> Are you getting excited?




Heck YES!!! To quote bikiba in post #21....



bikiba said:


> mine looks worse and half the size


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Heck YES!!! To quote bikiba in post #21....




I saw what bikiba said but took the high road and didnt comment but being the *#*&%( you are I am not surprised you responded.


----------



## Boris (Feb 5, 2015)

vincev said:


> I saw what bikiba said but took the high road and didnt comment but being the *#*&%( you are I am not surprised you responded.




Saint Vincent, The patron saint of good taste.


----------



## vincev (Feb 5, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Saint Vincent, The patron saint of good taste.




THAT is why I am highly respected on the Cabe. I always respect people even if they have an ugly small P....s.


----------



## Boris (Feb 5, 2015)

vincev said:


> THAT is why I am highly respected on the Cabe. I always respect people even if they have an ugly small P....s.




Yeah well, to a guy like you, I do suppose 18" would seem small.
It was also very gracious of you to take the high road about JD's preference in post #2 of this thread.



jd56 said:


> I need a nice wide bench.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 26, 2015)

Just wrapped up a bath remodel, house set on an incline. Most of the crawl space you can stand in, so the home owner put down plastic, heavy floor mats, extensive lighting, work benches, and a storage area. Shelves, lined with plastic bins, all labelled neatly. I had to appreciate the work put into that! If I ever won the lottery, I'd hire him to organize my piles of stuff!!


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 26, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> That very well could be true. I did a remodel on a doctors house and he had 10 times the tools I have. They were all set up neatly in his garage and he said maybe one Sunday a month he gets time to go play in the garage.




Think you nailed it.. look around it's all homeowner handyman's junk.. cheap claw hammers, hand saws, too many crescent wrenches, no 1/2 drive ratchet. The skill saw is a trim saw, but space saver homeowner hasn't a clue. It's all clean and organized because when a real job is needed, it's the show room of the fool who's gotta waste time and brag his ability to organize junk to plumbing, electrical, appliance, auto repairman. . 

However on the bright side, he probably lures the repairmen to it with a beer or two, that way they'll screw up their work so he can claim victory.


----------



## Boris (Sep 26, 2015)

Not always the case Jeff. When dealing with limited space, I personally have to keep everything well organized and within easy reach otherwise I'm easily frustrated, it's my nature. Organization for me is part of the fun as well, because of my need for visual balance. And although my workspace is nothing like the one in the original post, it is tidy. I do use my space for work, but try to work on only one project at a time, create minimal mess, clean up the area when finished, then start another project. But yes, there are people out there who do have workspaces mostly for show.


----------



## vincev (Sep 26, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Not always the case Jeff. When dealing with limited space, I personally have to keep everything well organized and within easy reach otherwise I'm easily frustrated, it's my nature. Organization for me is part of the fun as well, because of my need for visual balance. And although my workspace is nothing like the one in the original post, it is tidy. I do use my space for work, but try to work on only one project at a time, create minimal mess, clean up the area when finished, then start another project. But yes, there are people out there who do have workspaces mostly for show.




Thank you St.Dave[the patron saint of clean and organized cardboard]


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 26, 2015)

vincev said:


> Thank you St.Dave[the patron saint of clean and organized cardboard]





LOL, you guys crack me up.. seriously,, I keep wanting to follow up you, one, and or the other of you's  two, but, I just never wrote or read the book of; how to constantly follow up with  cornball insults and, keep em coming'..


----------



## Boris (Sep 26, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> I just never wrote or read the book of; how to constantly follow up with  cornball insults and, keep em coming'..




Neither has Vince, and as you can see, he fails miserably at every attempt.


----------



## vincev (Sep 26, 2015)

I have seen Daves bike tools.He does keep his workshop organized.He can actually travel to bike shows with his tools................


----------



## bairdco (Feb 5, 2016)

That guy must have spent a lot of money at Harbor Freight. 

Looks like at least $100.


----------



## drglinski (Apr 30, 2016)

IMO there needs to be an open place for wheels.  IE when I am working on a wheel I lean it up against the back of the bench, and if there is a bunch of tools hanging there or what not, they would get in the way and  fall off.


----------



## skiptooth (Aug 28, 2017)

the last work bench I had was on a 45 degree so every thing fell off ! it worked great for me ! then I just went back to working on the floor as usual...


----------



## Nashman (Nov 15, 2017)

Boris said:


> It appears that the spacing is off between the three stacks of red parts boxes on the shelf in the lower left section under the bench.



ah..ha!!   Good call. What a pig.


----------

